# How did you discover Makeup Talk?



## Jennifer (Aug 24, 2005)

share with us! was it google, other beauty site, or friends?


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 24, 2005)

I was just Googling makeup, not necessarily looking for forums -- I wanted to do my wedding makeup myself and I needed help! lol


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 24, 2005)

And.. did you get the help you needed ?!


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* And.. did you get the help you needed girlie??! Yep!




I mostly wanted suggestions for colors since I was relatively new to makeup, and I ended up wearing nice, simple brown e/s to contrast with my blue eyes, and a pale pink l/s which I thought looked nice with my skintone. In fact, hubby still loves it when I wear that l/s! (L'Oreal Endless Liquid Lipcolor in Forever Blushing!)


----------



## Liz (Aug 24, 2005)

i found it on a fashion website / forum


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 24, 2005)

EasyStraight brought me here! My hay hair was in need of some desperate tlc, so I googled "easystraight'' - and MuT was right up at the top! The rest is history!


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 24, 2005)

Y'ALL KNOW WHAT I REMEMBER IT BEING ON SOMEONES POSTING IN PAINT SHOP PRO YAHOO GROUP





I CAN'T REMEMBER WHO IT WAS



BUT THAT IS WHEN I CLIK AND READ OVER AND SIGN UP




I AM GLAD THAT I AM HURRR


----------



## CarrieLynn (Aug 24, 2005)

I was googling, not sure if I was looking for Mineral makeup reviews or info on cosmetic brushes. Hey this is number 3 of the 5 messages I gotta post to get rid of the popop window.


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Just curious as to how y'all came across MakeUpTalk. I found it in google but i cant remember what i was searching! I found it when I was on the Kevyn Aucoin board...A poster over there, Flem363636, reccommended it as another great beauty site...and here I am.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2005)

googling reviews


----------



## pla4u (Aug 25, 2005)

My friend Lauryn told me about it...


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pla4u* My friend Lauryn told me about it... lauryn... macforme lauryn?


----------



## Geek (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like you did it, Carrie

good job! (sorry about the popup!)


----------



## Laura (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I found it when I was on the Kevyn Aucoin board...A poster over there, Flem363636, reccommended it as another great beauty site...and here I am.



Aw cool.. Is Flem363636 a member on here? Is that her username or does she go under a different name?


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 25, 2005)

One word .................................................. .........Trisha!


----------



## anne7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* LOL Lea, its all my fault!
Laura led me here!

Flem is KMEFH (Elise) AFAIK x

Yep, she said her name was elise, and I believe she mentioned her username over at KA...I have looked at her notepad, and her KA stash is HUGE! I also saw Trisha over there...


----------



## lilla (Aug 26, 2005)

Me too but then I didn't join at first. Waited a while and then Gail from Hawaii helped me with a question at another forum and let me back in here. I am glad she did





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* googling reviews


----------



## Liz (Aug 26, 2005)

with the new mut store, we need to add a new one to the list "saw it on a t-shirt!" lol


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 26, 2005)

My sister Jennifer


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* with the new mut store, we need to add a new one to the list "saw it on a t-shirt!" lol you're right!! lol I should be getting my order soon... they shipped it days ago


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 26, 2005)

I googled "makeup forum" and found it!


----------



## Laura (Aug 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Yep, she said her name was elise, and I believe she mentioned her username over at KA...I have looked at her notepad, and her KA stash is HUGE! I also saw Trisha over there... Oh Elise is lovely! Actually i havent seen her on the boards in a few weeks now. Hope she's alright


----------



## AngelaMH (Aug 26, 2005)

I was looking for makeup forums on Google and found this.


----------



## Chrystal (Aug 26, 2005)

I was actually googling for pigments and eyeshadows and came across MUT. Glad I joined, couldn't be happier!! Love it here and everyone is great!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Oh Elise is lovely! Actually i havent seen her on the boards in a few weeks now. Hope she's alright i remember she said she had to go on a business trip or something.


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 27, 2005)

I was googling reviews


----------



## Tinkerbell (Aug 27, 2005)

I found it through another make up site


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* lauryn... macforme lauryn? Yep...That would be her...


----------



## Nolee (Aug 27, 2005)

i was googling for a certain products review can't remeber what it was, and the word make up talk just caugt my eye ^^


----------



## luckystar131 (Aug 28, 2005)

I heard of it on another makeup site that I visit a lot.

Originally Posted by *Laura* Just curious as to how y'all came across MakeUpTalk. I found it in google but i cant remember what i was searching!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Aug 28, 2005)

I found MuT through Reija when she posted at another beauty site I frequent.


----------



## Andi (Aug 28, 2005)

I donÂ´t even remember...I think MuT was mentioned in another beauty forum so I thought ok letÂ´s check it out. as someone mentioned before: and the rest was history...


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

I think I came across the site through Google, or someone in a different forum was sharing this link... I'm glad I'm here.


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2005)

BUMP, tell us


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

I came across it searching for mineral makeup, I believe. I'm glad I found this place! :icon_love


----------



## Allure (Nov 9, 2005)

I found it through looking up makeup forums on google


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

I was on myspace oneday and someone said something about and I've been here ever since


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 9, 2005)

i was on some other really boring beauty site, and somebody asked a question on how to do something(i dont remeber) so another person responded and said go to this website (mut) they have great advice about makeup.so i saw that and clicked on this website and never left since! lol.im so happy i was on that boring site cause i would of never found this one!:icon_love


----------



## Amethyst (Nov 9, 2005)

I honestly forgot - I think I was googling something or other....

hey - what happened to the members called *Kealoha &amp; Wongy ?*


----------



## lilla (Nov 9, 2005)

Gail (Kealoha) was very busy with school but I don't know about Wongy(Jessica I think).

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I honestly forgot - I think I was googling something or other....
hey - what happened to the members called *Kealoha &amp; Wongy ?*


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2005)

Jessica was busy with work from what I can recall.


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 10, 2005)

looking for reviews and LUCKILY stumbled across the site... LOVED it ever since!!


----------



## Tussan (Nov 10, 2005)

I was googling for reviews and found it! Then I didnÂ´t have to join to view the forums and reviews, so I stayed along quite a long time reading before joining.

Sorry to say I would probably not had joined if I would have been forced to do so to read reviews and posts, I would have kept on looking for something else




. So if it was today I probably wouldnÂ´t have joined, donÂ´t really like to join things before I really know what it is.

//Jenny


----------



## Laura (Nov 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I honestly forgot - I think I was googling something or other....
hey - what happened to the members called *Kealoha &amp; Wongy ?*

Gail &amp; Jess were both really busy with work so they stepped down as mods. I guess they dont have time to log on anymore. It's sad though coz i miss the both of them


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 10, 2005)

I saw it mentioned on swaptawk.


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 10, 2005)

I was googling for reviews.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 10, 2005)

The link was posted on another fashion/beauty forum, and what can I say, I love it here!


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 10, 2005)

i was looking up info. on makeup and came across this site. i browsed for a while before i actually decided to post, and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 28, 2006)

I know exactly how I found MuT!

I was using Google Images to find "makeup looks".

Several pics from various notepads showed up on the first page


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

I actually can't really remember though I think it was another makeup site


----------



## Saja (Feb 28, 2006)

Googling for somthing...no clue what though


----------



## ilafa (Feb 28, 2006)

I googled "cute shoes"


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

I also found it on google and don't remember what I was searching.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking for product reviews.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 28, 2006)

i was googlin reviews


----------



## Becka (Feb 28, 2006)

I think I was googling "blending eyeshadow" or something like that


----------



## katisha (Feb 28, 2006)

I googled for images of MAC eyeshadows and pigments.


----------



## tiff (Feb 28, 2006)

I was googling makeup forums, being a forumholic


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* I was using Google Images to find "makeup looks".

Several pics from various notepads showed up on the first page





Oh cool!


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 28, 2006)

I was googling "Stilacosmetics" and for some reason this came up, among with makeup sites...


----------



## Marie-Line (Feb 28, 2006)

I discovered MuT thanx to PAULINE!!!! My great friend!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 28, 2006)

Trisha poked me until I relented and registered.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 28, 2006)

I searched on Yahoo for "Home Microdermabrasion" and found MUT. I am thrilled I did.


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was in search of a posting topic forum that was down to earth, realistic, and enjoyable. I used to go to another site, but no one was open to other's opinions and/or beliefs. It got annoying....

*sits down in a comfy chair* But I'm liking it here.... I think I'll make myself comfortable.



:icon_love


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 1, 2006)

googling


----------



## HunnieGer (Mar 1, 2006)

I decided to surf for some remedy for my oily-very dry combo skin 1 day and hit across this awesome forum!

When i starting reading those great stuffs on the forum and i cant stopped coming back.


----------



## pianoisland (Mar 1, 2006)

Google


----------



## Marisol (Mar 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Trisha poked me until I relented and registered. We are glad that she did and glad that you joined!


----------



## kevinslilcutie (Mar 1, 2006)

*the lovely and talented MACGoddess!*





*She actually told me to go to MUT for the tutorials on how to depot MAC eyeshadows and the rest was history!*


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 1, 2006)

I found it the same way Laura and others did, by google-ing makup reviews.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Mar 2, 2006)

Randomly net search.


----------



## msd67 (Mar 4, 2006)

doing a search for Armani makeup


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 11, 2006)

I learned about this site through a mod from this place in makeupalley. I asked if there were any other makeup sites available and recommendations and I got someone mention MUT. lol. Great place.



Havent been to makeup alley for a while now. Sometimes for reviews only, but thats it.


----------



## Geek (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLola* 

I learned about this site through a mod from this place in makeupalley. I asked if there were any other makeup sites available and recommendations and I got someone mention MUT. lol. Great place.



Havent been to makeup alley for a while now. Sometimes for reviews only, but thats it.







And we are happy to have you!!!


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* And we are happy to have you!!! Thank You Tony.


----------



## breathless (Mar 11, 2006)

myspace i believe? and/or from another site.


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLola* I learned about this site through a mod from this place in makeupalley. I asked if there were any other makeup sites available and recommendations and I got someone mention MUT. lol. Great place.



Havent been to makeup alley for a while now. Sometimes for reviews only, but thats it.



Oh really? Which mod?


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

I found it through google. I was looking for makeup forums and this was the only one that looked worthwhile! I have to say I still agree.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 12, 2006)

I was searching Google for a Mary Kay product.


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2006)

I found MUT from Google, so THANK YOU Google!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I googled makeup forums (or message boards) until I found one that was pretty. Seriously. I wanted a pretty one.


----------



## adrianne (Mar 12, 2006)

From another beauty forum! This site is a gem! =)


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 12, 2006)

I was searching for Dream Matte Mousse Eyeshadow... and suddenly found myself deep underground buried in the MuT archives! I worked my way through a few pages of that and am still going through it every few days when I have time! How much I have learned is incredible and Im so glad this place is here



Its so amazing no negativity at all everyones so supportive and I learn a million things about makeup everday... I cant wait to get my new digi cam and start really getting into it


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I was googling for makeup forums.


----------



## Salope (Mar 13, 2006)

I was posting questions about beauty products/make-up on another forum and someone who posts there and here on MUT (Sofia) told me about this place. I've been addicted ever since.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Oh really? Which mod? I have no idea. Really. lol. I just asked what other makeup site exists besides from that one and many people responded suggesting other sites, but 1 girl said she was a Mod for this place, so I came here and registered. Dont know who it was.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ILoveLola* I have no idea. Really. lol. I just asked what other makeup site exists besides from that one and many people responded suggesting other sites, but 1 girl said she was a Mod for this place, so I came here and registered. Dont know who it was.






Interesting...


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol*



Interesting... LOL, if you say so. lol.



.....


----------



## Sadie (Mar 14, 2006)

I was on another forum, and someone mentioned it, so I thought I'd give it a try!


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

I came across it somehow through aol eDiets? Anyways I got an email from MUT and I looked at the site and I really liked the atmosphere.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2006)

Interesting, how did you get an email from MUT if you weren't signed up? We don't spam


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

I think now don't put it on stone but I think I subsribed to it through eDiets.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 14, 2006)

i searched for a nice make up forum on yahoo and mut was the first one on the list


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2006)

Interesting, we don't have any affiliation with Ediets


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 14, 2006)

oh my I guess that is weird, I don't know how else I could have gotten an email from MUT, and it was around the exact time that I did the AOL ediet, so I guessed it had to be related. Now I am wondering how I got that email from MUT but I am glad I did.


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2006)

i'm not sure if it was searching google for makeup tutorials or looking for a makeup forum .... but i know it was googling


----------



## Leony (Mar 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lglala84* oh my I guess that is weird, I don't know how else I could have gotten an email from MUT, and it was around the exact time that I did the AOL ediet, so I guessed it had to be related. Now I am wondering how I got that email from MUT but I am glad I did.

Maybe you found the link from userâ€™s posts replies on that site you subscribed Lala.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 14, 2006)

Just surfing around.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2006)

Yahoo Search


----------



## Prettyface (Mar 23, 2006)

I belong to another beauty forum, Long Hair care, and one of the members raved about all the good make-up tips and freebies!


----------



## exsquisit (Mar 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Prettyface* I belong to another beauty forum, Long Hair care, and one of the members raved about all the good make-up tips and freebies! my story in a nutshell


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 16, 2007)

How did YOU find out about MUT?

I remember that i was looking for some product reviews online and this site popped up...i think i had to sign up to view the threads of the reviews or something like that and now i'm hooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 16, 2007)

i was searching for something and found it.


----------



## Saja (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking for some info on hair treatment


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 16, 2007)

I was sent here by someone I knew online. Now Tony won't let me leave.


----------



## LVA (Feb 16, 2007)

i was looking for some eye makeup video tutorials and found MuT on Google. I was lurking around for the longest time until i decided the little pop up was realli annoying so i got my 5 posts from the Member Intro ... and then learned i needed 800 to view the videos ... got my 800 and now I'm in the Elite Club .. yea! ... MuT is soo addicting


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2007)

I just recently found that make-up can be a lot of fun



But I'm inexperienced so I needed some help. A google search got me here.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was searching on google or some search engine for tutorials and came across MUT. Couldn't have been happier since!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 16, 2007)

My sister. I don't have a cool story LOL!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 16, 2007)

i think ive found the link on another makeup site


----------



## Saje (Feb 16, 2007)

I typed makeup and forums in yahoo to find a place I can talk about makeup stuff about 24/7 and this was the top result


----------



## chocobon (Feb 16, 2007)

I was searching for a makeup product online and MUT came up and I had to register so I did and I'm hooked ever since!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 16, 2007)

I was looking for makeup pictures or something like that, i cant leave now! i LUV it, i am a MUT addict oh yes!


----------



## nursie (Feb 16, 2007)

i was reading on another site about DIY individual eyelash extensions, and the link to MUT was there!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh gosh, it was so long ago, I don't remember exactly. I think I just typed "makeup message board" into Google and MuT was the first that popped up. I can't leave now. LOL


----------



## Lauren (Feb 17, 2007)

I was doing some kind of search about makeup and ended up here, I'm so glad now that I did that search!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 17, 2007)

i merged this with the original


----------



## han (Feb 17, 2007)

looking for foundation reviews..i guess it was fate..lol


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 17, 2007)

I was looking for a makeup forum, and found a couple others before this one, but it was busiest here so I joined.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i merged this with the original



thanks jen


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 17, 2007)

It was Product Girl for me!


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 17, 2007)

I want more tutorials.

And i saw this, I have to say i was mad i had to post so much just to get them.

But in the end, it was worth it and easy.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 17, 2007)

There was another member of MuT who was posting on the Makeup411 forums, and guess some of the people recognized this person. He made mention of the site, and all the stuff on it, so I thought I would check out for myself.

I fell in love instantly and have not left since...


----------



## natalierb (Feb 18, 2007)

I wanted more opinions on different makeup brands, so I googled it and came up with this wonderful site!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 18, 2007)

I was googling foundation (I think). I like what I saw and read on this site and fell in love. Now you'll never get rid of me MUT.....lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 18, 2007)

I was trying to find a different forum that was about make-up and this site popped up. I liked what I saw and figured Id join and Ive been hooked ever since. Thanks alot ladies! Lol, just kidding.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Feb 18, 2007)

Google Magic.


----------



## Arrode (Feb 18, 2007)

Someone linked this site on another forum I visit, so I stopped by and thought it was pretty neat and registered.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Feb 18, 2007)

Saw a link in a online journal/blog at another site.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 18, 2007)

i just typed in makeup forums


----------



## claire20a (Feb 18, 2007)

yay for google!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 18, 2007)

i was searching about vaseline  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i found this site


----------



## Greta (Feb 18, 2007)

I was googling make up forums, searching for information about mineral make up.


----------



## litha (Feb 18, 2007)

I did a yahoo search for makeup forums when the forum I usually frequented was offline for maintenance.


----------



## Cynthaz (Feb 18, 2007)

Vogue forums of course!


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 19, 2007)

my space!!


----------



## Cherrymint (Feb 19, 2007)

Limecrime.net I think...


----------



## magosienne (Feb 19, 2007)

i was googling for makeup reviews and ideas, tips for application ... i just clicked and found makeuptalk. i thought hey, so cool ! and started posting





MuT =


----------



## Lorann10 (Feb 20, 2007)

Searching for makeup reviews. I can't quit looking at stuff on here now!! My husband thinks I've lost it...


----------



## BeautyQueen22 (Feb 20, 2007)

I was just surfing the net one day and found this site.


----------



## LiLMeiMei (Feb 22, 2007)

I think I found it through makeupalley.com


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 23, 2007)

One of my friends from Myspace


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I wasn't really looking for a forum, as I was trying to find reviews on the Clinique 3 step system, and somehow it led me here and now I'm hooked. LOL


----------



## malina (Feb 26, 2007)

I googled for 'makeup tutorial'.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 26, 2007)

Googling make-up ideas... this forum kept popping up in all the searches.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 26, 2007)

I googled it. I wanted to join a fun community.


----------



## Mina (Feb 26, 2007)

Was looking for KP cure in Google.


----------



## Nox (Feb 27, 2007)

I googled Makeup forums.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 27, 2007)

Emily3383 told me about this site


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think I was searching about the MAC boycott, and found posts about it on here. So glad I found this board.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 9, 2007)

I found Acne.org and was reading some forums, from there I saw MakeupAlley I Street Smart Beauty! and was curious how many other websites were out there like it. So I googled "makeup reviews" and visited a bunch of them, but I only added Makeup Talk to my favorites. I don't really go to Makeup Alley anymore, just to read product reviews cause MUT's are too confusing for me. Sorry.

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I googled makeup forums (or message boards) until I found one that was pretty. Seriously. I wanted a pretty one.









So did I!


----------



## Apathy (Mar 9, 2007)

i was googling makeup forums, I wanted to learn some new makeup tricks!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 9, 2007)

I was googling makeup tips and random makeup sites and TADAAAA....makeuptalk and it has been a favorite ever since.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 9, 2007)

Looking for make-up sites. So glad I found it.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 9, 2007)

i was googling something..cant remember exactly what. im so glad i found MuT though.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 9, 2007)

Someone mentioned it on Makeup Alley.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 13, 2007)

Googling for reviews in general, and ta-da!!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 13, 2007)

I think i was googling makeup tutorials


----------



## monday (Mar 13, 2007)

googling for make up brush reviews


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm so glad I found this website...I'm an addict now. I might need to start a support group. LOL!


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 19, 2007)

BUMP...

There are tons of new members. I wanna know how you got here lol.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 19, 2007)

Two words...Karren Hutton! She loves it and so do I!


----------



## Anthea (Nov 20, 2007)

You can blame Karren Hutton for me being here. I saw the link to MUT on the bottom of her 360 page or profile. Thanks Karren I love it here.


----------



## sweetksrose (Nov 20, 2007)

Google!!!! And I am so happy I did!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 20, 2007)

Basically I was Googling, trying to find some Makeup forums and I came across this and loved it ever since


----------



## farris2 (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard about MUT on Livejournal


----------



## Sharifa (Nov 20, 2007)

I found it from a link on another makeup forum.


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 20, 2007)

And me, same with many other member, I GOOGLEd and then came across, see it nice and interesting at the first time.


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

I was googling some makeup reviews!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 21, 2007)

I was just googling and there you were !


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

My boyfriend was googling make up looking for something for me and sent me this forum, im glad he found it





Claire xx


----------



## ivette (Nov 22, 2007)

i did a search on mu sites and came across it


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was looking at a group on myspace for inspo and it had mut as a site to look at. And Ive been addicted ever since!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 22, 2007)

I googled makeup forums..


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 23, 2007)

I was looking for MAC pigment samples and Mineral makeup on google and i found this!!

Now i am hooked!!


----------



## apflux (Nov 23, 2007)

I knew about MUT for one, or maybe two years; but never felt special need to log in.

Just recently I got soo into makeup stuff, that I just had to register


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 25, 2007)

I found MUT through another beauty website.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I googled reviews on EDM and got here


----------



## sic! (Nov 25, 2007)

I found MakeUpTalk from a link on polish forum about beauty and fashion.


----------



## Star_light (Nov 25, 2007)

Through a LJ make-up community suggesting a tutorial from here.


----------

